

(Telegram) Why? It's all in the cloud, so you won't lose it - someguy1233
https://twitter.com/telegram/status/507131601554530304

======
mattkrea
So they allow you to search through your previous chat history... that says to
me its not encrypted on the server?

~~~
someguy1233
They have a normal chat system, and a "secret" chat which is encrypted.

I use the normal chat a lot, and have used it for so long that I'm starting to
see a need to export my data. They seem to be ignoring this issue, and have
been for months:
[https://github.com/DrKLO/Telegram/issues/384](https://github.com/DrKLO/Telegram/issues/384)

~~~
mattkrea
Gotcha. Its unfortunate that it is so difficult to get people on a new chat
app. A while back I set up an XMPP server and ChatSecure with OTR on iOS and
Android but no one would use it.

~~~
someguy1233
It's taken me a while, but pretty much all of my main contacts are on
telegram, I managed to convince them all, simply because the text chat is so
much lighter than Skype or Facebook, works cross-platform without issues, and
is instant unlike the other two. However, the inability to export my own chat
history with my contacts is the breaking point, and if they continue to ignore
it, it's going to push me to another messaging service which actually respects
data liberation.

